# Freeze egg foo young?



## tenspeed (Sep 26, 2015)

I made some egg foo young yesterday, and had the leftovers today.  Held up quite well.  Wondering if anyone has frozen them.  My guess is that they would freeze OK, as long as they were wrapped properly.  Anyone with experience?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2015)

While I haven't frozen egg foo yung, I've frozen all sorts of other egg dishes. I think it would freeze just fine.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 26, 2015)

I haven't tried freezing them either, when I make them I go through them so fast.  I also think they would be fine as long as they're tightly wrapped.  You might lose some of the crunchiness of the bean sprouts and water chestnuts (if you use them).


----------

